# Maine Coon growth chart



## mlynnc

I've had a search on Google for a Maine Coon growth chart and I cant really find what I'm looking for.

Any idea where I can find a chart for the growth of a Maine Coon? Like, a chart that shows roughly what weight/length they should be at what age according to their gender. I know that male Maine Coons can be from around 13lbs to 25lbs... so I know these charts cant be 100% accurate, I'm just curious!!


----------



## messyhearts

I don't think there is a growth chart. Plus they grow so quickly it couldn't be too accurate!!!

I think when my Maine Coon was Enzo's age she was about 4kg.


----------



## theslacker

Can't help you with the chart but I loooooooorrrv Maine coons!


----------



## mlynnc

Thanks! Weighed Enzo this morning, just over 4kg!


----------



## mlynnc

Sorry, can't help it


----------



## Rraa

LLllluuuurrrrvvvv those eartips!!!! Like paintbrushes :thumbup1:


----------



## Cyberfyn

From a fluffball to a giant lump of love in 12 months! There's your chart 



















Ian F.


----------



## Rraa

I understand they take four years to reach their full adult size ...


----------



## messyhearts

Rraa said:


> I understand they take four years to reach their full adult size ...


Three or four, yeah.


----------



## ShannonLouise.

Enzo is gorgeoussss! :aureola:

Cyberfyn - your cat is adorable, i luvvv orange cats.


----------



## bolo

That's one fine looking cat!


----------



## bexsn2kids

awwww those cats are so cute my maine coon zinks wieghs about 4 lb at 12 weeks is that about right ? luv becks xx


----------



## spid

SOunds about right - my birmanxsiberian is 1.4 kg at 14 weeks (3.08 lbs) and sibs are quite big and stocky. My nearly 7 weeks Birman is 760g (1lb 10oz)


----------



## mlynnc

Just for information... I've been keeping track of Enzo's growth!

20/05/09 - Born

10/10/09 - 1.5kg

27/10/09 - 3kg

07/11/09 - 4kg

28/11/09 - 4.5kg

It's kind of interesting


----------



## allison6564

I've just weighed our Ollie and he is just over 4kg too and was born 14/05. His dad and half brothers are all 20lb'ish plus and so think we're gonna have big boys.

Gorgous cats by the way!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## bexsn2kids

wow so mr zinks will be huge lol ? my five yr old moggie male cat is only 4kg lol


----------



## mlynnc

allison6564 said:


> I've just weighed our Ollie and he is just over 4kg too and was born 14/05. His dad and half brothers are all 20lb'ish plus and so think we're gonna have big boys.
> 
> Gorgous cats by the way!!!:thumbup1:


We're definitely going to have big boys :thumbup1: Enzo's Dad is 24lbs!


----------



## Hood49

Victor is almost 5kg now and still growing!


----------



## allison6564

Enzo is one stunning coony baby!!!!! lol:thumbup1:


----------



## allison6564

Oooops that's Victor so sorry!! They are both stunning!!! lol:thumbup1:


----------



## allison6564

Sorry how old is Victor???


----------



## allison6564

This is Ollie this week at 29 weeks (nearly 7 months)


----------



## Hood49

I was not happy with Victor this week because he killed our garden frog 
I guess that is how they are...

Talking about growth chart... I wonder when his whiskers are going to stop growing


----------



## Hood49

Victor was born on 7 July 2007... 2.5 years old...


----------



## messyhearts

I have a few sets of weights for a female Maine Coon.

Born 19/10/08.

13/05/09 - 7 Months 4kg/8.9lbs

05/08/09 - 10 months 5kg/11lbs

Not weighed her since but I reckon she is easily 15lbs if not much more since she's huge!

This is what she looked like when we last weighed her.










She looks a lot less like a kitten now!


----------



## groundhogdaze

Our Coonie was born on 15th April 07 and she's really starting to bulk up now, she's getting very big. At first I thought she was getting fat and was thinking of changing her diet but it's solid muscle on her 

Does anyone know if coonies are prone to getting fat - Minxy has a very broad back - she's almost oblong from the shoulders to hind legs when looking at her from above. Is this a normal shape for a coonie or should she be a little slimmer at the abdomen like other cats?


She's very fit and agile - although it's quite funny now watching her not quite being able to jump to the top of our six foot garden fence without making a good effort. :lol:


----------



## moosh

Hood49 said:


> Victor is almost 5kg now and still growing!


Wow what a goodlooking coonie Victor is, so majestic  well I think they all all, (im not biased really) lol.


----------



## Hood49

That is what I like about them. They all look so chummy but all have their specificity.


----------



## bolo

I found this site which has information and a chart.

Size Isn't Everything


----------



## howard24

my maine coon is 4 months and already 10 lbs i think he is going to max out that 25 lbs for males. his paws seem to be very large for his size so he def. needs to grow into them.


----------



## Peter Galbavy

This is what you want. We (MC folk, you know...  ) have been keeping track of our masters. My boys are on there as are many others. Feel free to contirbute too!

Weight comparison list

Also, here is a graph of my three - up to 30 weeks so far.


----------



## leta76

Hello! Im new on here and I am loving being able to see how other peoples MCs are doing ! I am definatley hooked on these cats and can see how one is not enough. 
I have an 18 month old moggie and a 6 month old MC.
I just wondered if his weight seems about right for his age? he is 4kg. I know they vary alot but he seems a good weight for his size and he certainly eats well.
Its quite exciting to watch them grow and change, cant wait to see what he'll look like fully grown ( shouldn't wish his life away I know!)

thanks
Lee


----------



## bobby7

Such beautiful cats.


----------



## leta76

Thanks! I think so, but we're all a bit biased when it comes
To our own : )


----------



## leta76

Just weighed Dexter today at 8 months he is 4.8kgs or 10.5 lbs my 2 year old moggie Saffi is just 3.6kgs!


----------



## Dally Banjo

leta76 said:


> Just weighed Dexter today at 8 months he is 4.8kgs or 10.5 lbs my 2 year old moggie Saffi is just 3.6kgs!


Lovely looking paws  his weight sounds about right Tango was 6.2kg at the vets the other week for his booster & Louie the lump was 7.6kg :yikes: I let OH carry him in


----------



## Howlinbob

How could I resist a MC thread? Loving all these pics!

Here are 2 of mine.









Larry our big lad is 2 years old and 7kgs, and little Herbie his half-brother the solid white is 5 and a half kgs at 9 months old. And mine are not the biggest MCs by any means!


----------



## Cats cats cats

Howlinbob said:


> How could I resist a MC thread? Loving all these pics!
> 
> Here are 2 of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry our big lad is 2 years old and 7kgs, and little Herbie his half-brother the solid white is 5 and a half kgs at 9 months old. And mine are not the biggest MCs by any means!


Larry .... :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Long haired black cats :001_wub:


----------



## messyhearts

Forgot about this thread!










Now 15.1 lbs aged 3 years. As big as most boys. :001_huh:


----------



## ukdave

Cyberfin your kitty is so cute


----------



## groundhogdaze

Here's 6 and a bit kilo's of Minx


----------



## groundhogdaze

And why do they always jump in the sinkut:


----------



## Dally Banjo

groundhogdaze said:


> And why do they always jump in the sinkut:


Because its comfy :lol:


----------



## leta76

What gorgeous kitties! lovin all these piccies 
I Would love to get another MC and my husband keeps sayin when are you goin to get another cause he absolutley loves Dexter....they are soooo different to your average moggie! Our girl Saffi (moggie) is miss independant and a bit grumpy to boot. We wouldnt change her but the MCs are so much more loving and when you look them in the eyes they seem to have more expression in them? if that makes any sense. 
However, I have my sensible head on and although I would love another little tortie or black smoke boy, I think two cats, three sons, a rabbit and 2 goldfish is already a housefull lol!


----------



## messyhearts

You can have mine as she isn't in my good books today... Waking the entire house up with her chirrups at 5am for an hour to announce it is a time that suits her to be fed


----------



## leta76

Wow!....what a gorgeous cat! and that tail! Bet your kitchen floor stays nice and clean lol! He looks like quite a big boy? Definatley wouldnt have room for him ; ) maybe a house move is on the cards!


----------



## leta76

Ooops sorry its a girl......should have known seeing that you said " she" and with her bein so pretty! What a muppet : (


----------



## paul maine coon

Tried to put him on the kitchen scales but he just wasn't getting the concept of it


----------



## marleyboo

BEAUTIFUL KITTIES! 

my beautiful maxi is 2 , hes a bit of a whippet but were working on plumpening him up :wink:

will weigh him and check his length tommorow


----------



## leta76

Stunning! look forward to seeing how big he is


----------



## PetloverJo

Here's my baby 11 weeks old


----------



## marleyboo

jo im so in love with your little man! hes stunning! hes like a little butter ball! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## raggs

PetloverJo said:


> Here's my baby 11 weeks old


WHAT A MAGNIFICENT KITTEN THIS IS, WOW . he really is a stunner Jo.best wishes.......Chris


----------



## PetloverJo

raggs said:


> WHAT A MAGNIFICENT KITTEN THIS IS, WOW . he really is a stunner Jo.best wishes.......Chris


Thank you, it's not long until I get him now, then the trouble will start


----------



## Quinzell

Tango got weighed yesterday. He's just turned 8 months and is 16.5 lbs!!


----------

